

A new kind of intersection eliminates dangerous, time-wasting left turns. - ojbyrne
http://www.slate.com/id/2300425/pagenum/all/#p2

======
ColinWright
The discussion from last time this was submitted:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1437430>

In particular, here's the WikiPedia article about the design:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diverging_diamond_interchange>

